# Deer hunting with a 3 year old. More than fun..



## Yote72571 (Dec 15, 2021)

Deer hunting in Arkansas through a 3 year old granddaughters eyes.


----------



## shot1buck (Feb 23, 2011)

Starting young is a good thing


----------



## Yote72571 (Dec 15, 2021)

shot1buck said:


> Starting young is a good thing


thanks. Yes it was what it looks like in the picture she was talking to it and making sure everyone in the stand knew there was a deer there. Lol. It was beyond fun.


----------

